# Pics to get ya ready!!



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*come on guys lets get this forum awake!! heres a pic form last year jan 18 cadillac area. will be back up there jan 17 during the week hope its that deep again!!!*
*







*
*figures its an artic cat.....*


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

Last year we had a great January winter. We got dumped on and it made me buy two new sleds. I've got a few pics that I posted here, check em out. I ride from my home in Lake County and ride up to Cadilac if conditions are good. That trail from Baldwin up to Cadilac can get rough. I can't remember the name of any trails but I can find my by just using the signs. Is that the white pine trail system? Oh well, don't matter to me. I know where they are and how to get from point A to point B.  Hope we get that much snow too. Nice pic.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

thats the first sled i have ever seen stuck in the cadillac area. 


> figures its an artic cat.....


 lol noisey little cats!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*to be fair that was near caberfae off a mian trial in untouched pwder where it was 3-4 feet in spots, and he was going uphill, but then again i didnt get stuck on my ski-doo..... below is the same cat stuck this time in canada same week 4-5 foot of powder this was from just getting off the trail to tlet the groomer thru. i never miss a chance to take a pic of a stuck cat!!!*


----------



## catch and release (Jan 8, 2005)

I guess I would rather be stuck in the snow rather than mud. It's fun once your out.


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*break time in canada last year*


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*another pic from last jan. two things are sweet about this one  first a cat with its hood up!! and of course the snow looked at it all piled up!!*


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

Where was that pic taken? Either I don't remember what a lot of snow looks like or it's not from round here. We need some dang snow! 50 frickin degrees tomorrow and heavy rain! :rant:


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*thats was last. jan. in cadillac. aint got new pics till next week!!*


----------



## DUHGRAVY (Oct 11, 2000)

We can only hope that Mother Nature is done with this prank she has pulled on us. Looking at the long range forcast it atleast looks cold enough for snow.... 

Bring it on!


----------

